# Water Slide Decal on Sparkle Paint



## joelorigo (Jun 15, 2022)

Has anyone tried applying a water slide decal to this kind of paint?








						Rust-Oleum Specialty 10.25 oz. Gold Glitter Spray Paint 301495 - The Home Depot
					

Rust-Oleum Specialty 10.25 oz. Gold Glitter Spray provides an intense sparkling finish for any interior craft or decorative project. Unique glitter paint can be layered for a deeper effect and enhanced



					www.homedepot.com


----------



## Barry (Jun 15, 2022)

As long as the finish is some what smooth it should be fine


----------



## jimilee (Jun 15, 2022)

joelorigo said:


> Has anyone tried applying a water slide decal to this kind of paint?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, didn't work out. The decal won't stick to it


----------



## joelorigo (Jun 15, 2022)

jimilee said:


> Yep, didn't work out. The decal won't stick to it



Was it that the dried paint was too rough?


----------



## benny_profane (Jun 15, 2022)

Try a couple layers of clear to smooth out the surface before applying the decal.


----------



## joelorigo (Jun 15, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> Try a couple layers of clear to smooth out the surface before applying the decal.


Good idea!


----------



## jimilee (Jun 16, 2022)

joelorigo said:


> Was it that the dried paint was too rough?


Yep


----------



## jimilee (Jun 16, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> Try a couple layers of clear to smooth out the surface before applying the decal.


Maybe some enviro first.


----------



## G.G. (Jun 16, 2022)

I tried a similar type of glitter paint on an enclosure. To get the right glitter coverage required a pretty thick buildup of paint, and the resulting surface was very very rough. I tried spraying a couple coats of clear over top in hopes that it would fill in low spots but it didn't work very well. The decal didn't stick to the rough surface very well and the roughness also made it a dust magnet. It looked terrible after a while and I ended up tossing the enclosure. So yeah, for a sparkle finish a powdercoat would probably be a better option.


----------



## Barry (Jun 16, 2022)

They do make a solution you can put on the decal that kind of melts it to a rough surface, someone, maybe @peccary, linked it in a post a good while back


----------



## flemming (Jun 16, 2022)

Model builders will sometimes use decal softening solution.  Here's an example:



			https://www.amazon.com/Micro-Setting-Solution-Microscale-Industries/dp/B0006O9K5Q
		


I don't have any first hand experience with it, but others might.


----------



## joelorigo (Jun 16, 2022)

flemming said:


> Model builders will sometimes use decal softening solution.  Here's an example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This sounds intriguing. One thing though is I have had the ink from laser printed water slide decals run when put in the water, so I always spray a couple light coats of clear before I cut and submerge the decal. This step might defeat what it seems like the Micro Sol does.


----------



## peccary (Jun 16, 2022)

flemming said:


> Model builders will sometimes use decal softening solution.  Here's an example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, this is the stuff. I haven't done modeling in a long while but this stuff is great. It allowed the  waterslide decals to conform to tiny rivets, creases, etc. It will make the decal more fragile and soft, though, so you need to be extra careful when handling them.


----------



## joelorigo (Jun 16, 2022)

Does anyone know anyplace that sells powder coated enclosures with a glitter/sparkly finish? I looked a little but haven’t seen much.


----------



## Roberman (Jun 17, 2022)

joelorigo said:


> Does anyone know anyplace that sells powder coated enclosures with a glitter/sparkly finish? I looked a little but haven’t seen much.





			http://www.pedalpartsplus.com/Articles.asp?ID=256


----------



## benny_profane (Jun 17, 2022)

Roberman said:


> http://www.pedalpartsplus.com/Articles.asp?ID=256


NB: MOQ is 25 units.


----------



## Barry (Jun 17, 2022)

joelorigo said:


> Does anyone know anyplace that sells powder coated enclosures with a glitter/sparkly finish? I looked a little but haven’t seen much.


Tayda has added a silver sparkle


----------



## joelorigo (Jun 17, 2022)

Barry said:


> Tayda has added a silver sparkle


This ones?




__





						Search results for: 'WINKED SILVER'
					






					www.taydaelectronics.com
				




Do we think we can water slide decal on them?


----------



## chip (Jun 17, 2022)

You can get rattle can glitter paint smooth, but it's a huge pain. I did it once on a guitar, and it was like:

primer
regular blue paint
blue glitter paint
wait 3x longer than you think for it to dry
sand (but not too much or you'll blow through the glitter)
a stupid amount of clear (like multiple cans, which can't all be applied at once or the bottom layers will never cure)
wait 50x times longer than you think for it to cure
wet sand 
There was some trial and error in my case and it wasn't this linear, but I think those are the steps I'd take if I wanted to do it again. Which I don't.

Hopefully the glitter powerdcoat is smoother, or can be leveled without needing a ludicrous amount of clear. I think Gorva has a couple sparkle colors, but not many.


----------



## joelorigo (Jun 18, 2022)

chip said:


> You can get rattle can glitter paint smooth, but it's a huge pain. I did it once on a guitar, and it was like:
> 
> primer
> regular blue paint
> ...


That looks amazing! Lefty here too.

Thanks but that is more work than I'm willing to do.


----------

